
The Washington Post Is Now Free on Amazon Prime - prostoalex
http://www.wired.com/2015/09/washington-post-now-free-amazon-prime/
======
chmaynard
[https://subscribe.washingtonpost.com/prime/#/](https://subscribe.washingtonpost.com/prime/#/)

